# Article about phase and FIR filter



## yphs_mst (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi all,

I would like to share two articles about reading phase response and FIR filter correction.

Phase response.
Understanding Different Views and Thoughts of Phase Response Curves.
http://www.prosoundweb.com/article//a_meaningful_loudspeaker_phase_response/
PDF version: http://www.hxaudiolab.com/uploads/2/5/5/3/25532092/a_meaningful_loudspeaker_phase_response.pdf

FIR filters for audio practitioners.
Filter Hose has been widely used from professionals to home users. Most questions about basic FIR creation are discussed in this article.
http://www.prosoundweb.com/article//fir_filter_for_audio_practicioners/
PDF version: http://www.hxaudiolab.com/uploads/2/5/5/3/25532092/fir_filter_for_audio_practitioners.pdf

I hope you enjoy the articles!

Thanks,

Hadi


----------

